# bloodlines??



## joe0088 (Jun 11, 2009)

what are all of the pitbull bloodlines?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

too many to list.
it would be easier to ask what are the popular bloodlines for either gamebred, amstaff, am bully. depending on what type of "pitbull" you are looking for


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Or just search here for bloodlines since there is a pretty current one.


----------

